# alumminum raillings???



## justinlbrooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi i paint cars for a living and have started getting companies wanting me to paint raillings and all sorts of metal fab work, does anybody have any method of quoting costs to painting allumminum hand rails that are 4 feet tall with vertical bars every 4 &1/2 inches apart and about 400+ linear feet total long. and estimating how much paint will need to be used, any help would be appreciated!

Justin


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhh Naaaaathaaan


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

That's what this button is for.









Justin, this site is for professional house painters and not auto painters. If your trying to figure out how much paint you might need then maybe www.DIYChatroom.com would be a good choice.

Good luck.


----------

